# Best mate of the two?



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

In a previous post we talked about this bird I have and it has been determined it is not dilute but spread. I admit I do not fully understand the "spread" gene but I am willing to play with it and see what I can do. I have two potential females for him right now...the black hen who is also his mother or a red hen who is his clutch mate. 
I am curious about the "blue" gene which is why I would like to breed him to his mother. She would I presume also carry the gene for spread ( I think ) so if we could fix it on the black perhaps I could end up with a blue?

Speculation at best without a test mating but I wanted the input from others who know more than me on this genetic stuff.

Thanks


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

Dragonboy, What colour is the cock bird? If it is blue and you mate it to a black (spread blue) hen, you should get all black young.


----------



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

If you look at this post http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f41/dilute-ash-red-sex-link-or-simple-recessive-70045.html 
you can see picture of the male in question. I was originally told he was a dilute ash red but found out he is an ash red spread.
Mom is a black and the sister is a regular red.
pictures of all of them are there.


----------



## 12Ka-6 (Sep 4, 2012)

An ash red spread cock to a black hen should give you all spread ash reds in both cocks and hens. If the cock is split for blue you should get half spread ash red and half black in both sexes


----------



## jafacanyan (Jul 17, 2013)

I would go with the red, what are your trying to get out of them? good luck


----------



## Dragonboy (Mar 18, 2013)

I was shooting for blue, under the assumption that blue was the spread of black and not the other way round. 
The ash red spread is very pretty pinky silver but the idea of a silver silver which I have only seen in photos really looks cool to me.

I have always seen these pale birds referred to as blue. I guess I could try him with both females and see what I get. Breed him to his mother (the black) first and then to his sister second.

Thanks for all the input.


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

I don't see any black pigeons there!


----------

